# KTM Prowler e-bike views/insights/reviews



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Looking at a KTM Prowler e-bike for 2021. Size L is a 53cm, M is a 48 (usually a L in other brands). Can't find any reviews etc on these. It runs a Bosch Gen4 85nm motor with 625 battery. M9120 4 pot brakes, D/shifter with XT M8100 rotors/cluster/chain. DT wheelset. Carbon frame/bars, RS Reverb dropper, Lyrik select+ 180mm & Superdeluxe coil select+ .

KTM Prowler Electric Mountain Bike (electrify.nz)


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Sweet machine but that price is gag worthy. I think you can find or fabricate something of equal performance for half that price or better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

conrad said:


> Looking at a KTM Prowler e-bike for 2021. Size L is a 53cm, M is a 48 (usually a L in other brands). Can't find any reviews etc on these. It runs a Bosch Gen4 85nm motor with 625 battery. M9120 4 pot brakes, D/shifter with XT M8100 rotors/cluster/chain. DT wheelset. Carbon frame/bars, RS Reverb dropper, Lyrik select+ 180mm & Superdeluxe coil select+ .
> 
> KTM Prowler Electric Mountain Bike (electrify.nz)


Good looking bike but I think the KTM orange is off, unless it is not supposed to be KTM orange


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jack7782 said:


> Good looking bike but I think the KTM orange is off, unless it is not supposed to be KTM orange


Top model with SRAM AXS is orange/black not available in NZ. On price the Trek Rail 9 is $11k NZ (alloy) the 9.8 (XT/carbon) is $12k NZ. Pivot Shuttle Team XTR is $20k NZ , SC Heckler X01 $19k NZ & AXS $21+K NZ. So the KTM is relative to other high end carbon builds if not cheaper than most.


----------

